# New Corrado



## mothug25 (Sep 6, 2002)

Not sure if you guys discussed this before, did a search but couldn't find. Does anyone know when they are going to come out with a new freaking Corrado???????? They made a new golf, why can't they make a new Corrado.


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: New Corrado (mothug25)*

nEv4R


----------



## rossi46 (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: New Corrado (mothug25)*

While we're on the subject, can someone explain to me how the Corrado has gotten God-like status from VW fans? Because I just don't get it. An E30 M3, yes, but what exactly made the C sooo great?


----------



## greeeen94SLC (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: New Corrado (UNBANNED_GERBIL)*

not gonna happen and this seems to come up like once a week in the rado forums


----------



## muttwagon (Sep 21, 2000)

*Re: New Corrado (rossi46)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rossi46* »_While we're on the subject, can someone explain to me how the Corrado has gotten God-like status from VW fans? Because I just don't get it. An E30 M3, yes, but what exactly made the C sooo great?

from what i understand (correct me if im wrong), it has a 50/50 weight distribution, its a coupe (opposed to a hatch), and it _was_ the fastest VW to be produced (taking weight/power into consideration).
i know not all of thats correct tho. someone got the real answers?


----------



## MKII GTI (Oct 29, 2002)

*Re: New Corrado (mothug25)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mothug25* »_ They made a new golf, why can't they make a new Corrado.

easy. golf sold/sells well. corrado didnt.


----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: New Corrado (rossi46)*

That's a good question.
As a general car enthusiast, it seems to be an interesting styling exercise, and a cool preview of what was to come for the MkIII Golfs...
Minus the styling exercise, the Golf R32 seems to fill this slot in the lineup currently, with the 3.2 engine and IRS hinting towards the MkV. Prices are about the same for a Coraddo SLC and a Golf R32, with inflation taken into account.


----------



## muttwagon (Sep 21, 2000)

*Re: New Corrado (MKII GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKII GTI* »_easy. golf sold/sells well. corrado didnt.

so what, 300zxs and supras didnt sell well...now theyve brought/are bringing them back!


----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: New Corrado (sk8vet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sk8vet* »_
from what i understand (correct me if im wrong), it has a 50/50 weight distribution, its a coupe (opposed to a hatch), and it _was_ the fastest VW to be produced (taking weight/power into consideration).
i know not all of thats correct tho. someone got the real answers?









It was a hatchback, but a fastback hatch like the Scirocco, or like my 240SX.
Weight distribution with the VR6 was just as horrid as a MkIII GTI VR6. Maybe the G60 was better, but I wouldn't expect it to handle particularly better than a MkII GTI 16v.
Fastest VW... sorta. Don't forget the Golf G60 Rallye existed at that time (but then again, in Europe the Corrado had a bigger, badder VR6).


----------



## SaabFan (Mar 23, 2001)

*Re: New Corrado (sk8vet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sk8vet* »_
from what i understand (correct me if im wrong), it has a 50/50 weight distribution, its a coupe (opposed to a hatch) 

Teee hee hee, he said "Corrado" and "50/50" in the same sentence.







Just kidding. Corrados had a weight distribution not much different from any other A2, more in the 60+/40- range.
And people call them "coupes" all the time, but they *do* have a hatchback, not a traditional trunk.
I can't explain their popularity other than to guess that maybe it's partially due to them being pretty rare?
-Nate


----------



## muttwagon (Sep 21, 2000)

*Re: New Corrado (AKADriver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AKADriver* »_It was a hatchback, but a fastback hatch like the Scirocco, or like my 240SX.

im aware of the difference, but now im thoroughly confused. ive heard it called a "coupe" much more often than a "fastback". now that i think about it, i dont remember anyone _ever_ calling it a fastback, even if thats what it is.









_Quote »_Fastest VW... sorta. Don't forget the Golf G60 Rallye existed at that time (but then again, in Europe the Corrado had a bigger, badder VR6).

true, but how many rallyes were available vs Cs? when i said production, i meant mass production.


----------



## rossi46 (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: New Corrado (sk8vet)*

So they were expensive, fast, hatchback body style, and broke down often.


----------



## muttwagon (Sep 21, 2000)

*Re: New Corrado (SaabFan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SaabFan* »_Teee hee hee, he said "Corrado" and "50/50" in the same sentence.







Just kidding. Corrados had a weight distribution not much different from any other A2, more in the 60+/40- range.

actually just looked it up....61%/39% for the VR6. i never took the time to look it up, just heard that from a C owner and i guess it stuck with me. now i know. anyone know about the G60?
EDIT: i just found this GREAT article!
http://www.corrado-club.ca/med...y.pdf


_Modified by sk8vet at 5:03 PM 6-3-2003_


----------



## vw86gti (Jun 15, 2001)

*Re: New Corrado (rossi46)*


_Quote »_So they were expensive, fast, hatchback body style, and broke down often.

I imagine it has god like status because of the fact it is the only semi-sports car VW ever built, or ever will build.
And no, Corrado will never be back. Sorry.


----------



## muttwagon (Sep 21, 2000)

*Re: New Corrado (vw86gti)*

wait a minute here...i thought SLC stood for "sport luxary coupe"?? sooo, wouldnt that make it a coupe?


----------



## GTInolonger (Jul 19, 1999)

*Re: New Corrado (sk8vet)*

They call the Dodge Magnum a "Sport Tourer", but that doesn't stop it from being a station wagon.


----------



## FastGTi (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: New Corrado (sk8vet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sk8vet* »_wait a minute here...i thought SLC stood for "sport luxary coupe"?? sooo, wouldnt that make it a coupe?
 and DOHC should stand for double overhead cam


----------



## Carbon.Mk2-J90 (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: New Corrado (rossi46)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rossi46* »_ An E30 M3, yes, but what exactly made the C sooo great?

Its popular today becuase of the fact THAT IT'S GONE. 
Afaik the corrado had a Supercharged g60 and a VR6. Today, the Golf/Jetta each have the 1.8T and VR6 24v. I think thats where the Corrado has gone. 
It was a sales/insurance/business situation that killed off the car. And I don't see a buiness case for it in the foreseable future.


----------



## a2a4raddo (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: New Corrado (rossi46)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rossi46* »_While we're on the subject, can someone explain to me how the Corrado has gotten God-like status from VW fans? Because I just don't get it. An E30 M3, yes, but what exactly made the C sooo great?

here are some reasons. in 1992 When the Corrado SLC was introduced it packed more tech then any other VW at the time. VR6 motor, LSD, active rear spoiler, etc etc. It is arguably the best handling VW sold in the u.s. to date(in stock form). it is still one of thee fastest VW's ever sold in the Us.S too date, only being surpassed by a 6-Speed W8 and possibly the 24V VR6 GTi. for ten years the Corrado SLC was Vw's fastest/best handling production car sold in the u.s. 92-02. the design is considered by most enthusiasts (including myself) to be a timeless one. when the VR6 Corrado was released(the vr6 motor debuted in the corrado) it was the best handling FWD car on the market, and possibly the best car in its class period. it was a Sport Luxury Coupe, handled better then any other FWD at the time, was faster then any other car in its class. the main reason the Corrado failed was because of a very high MSRP compared to other cars in its class coupled with recession of the mid 90's. in 1994 a Corrado SLC was close too 25grand New. 
the Corrado SLC VR6 was dubbed "FWD Porsche" & "911 of the 90s" by several publications. car and driver achieved 0-60 in 6.4sec and passed the 1/4 in 15.0 with an SLC in 1992. the 2+2 Coupe had the rommiest interior in its class aswell. all this made for a SUPERB sport compact in 1992. Vw's greatest car in my opinion and the opinions of many others. the design was ahead of its time, still looked fresh in 1998 along side an MKIII GTi and MKIII Jetta. 
due too the fact that its so rare and timeless, many ppl even today...ask me what kind of car is it? is that a new VW? my Corrado is pristine, and i get ppl following me around till i stop at a light just to ask me "am i selling it". i get that same question with the E30 M3 all the time, but with the E30 its expected. 
now there are also fans of the G60, a very tunable motor like the 1.8T, and the Corrado was the only VW sold in the u.s offered with the G60 motor...which is bulletproof despite what ppl may tell you. the main reliability issues deal with the g-ladder supercharger and not the 1.8L 8V motor its mated too. the fact that many of these G60 motors have very high mileage, are at least 11 years old, and many are abused...are reasons they wont be VERY reliable. 
Despite what ppl say about reliability issues with the corrado, most are old, most have high mileage, most are cheap and have ran through several owners who have abused them and not maintained them properly which leads too most of these reliability issues. 
i am the 2nd owner of my Corrado and i have under 50K miles on mine, it has been a very enjoyable and fun car too own, i havn't had any real reliability issues besides wear and tear items. i had the heatercore replaced (recall) before it went bad. two things which did brake on their own was a CV joint which bust and my active rear spoiler stopped working(the spoiler defect was traced back too a loose wire). i work on my cars so that cuts labor costs out, but anyhow...i've had the Corrado for a long time, and it's been very reliable in my opinion. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
EDIT** the Corrado SLC's weight distribution is 64/36 which is ideal for a FWD.



_Modified by a2a4raddo at 5:18 PM 6-3-2003_


----------



## mad8vskillz (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: New Corrado (sk8vet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sk8vet* »_
from what i understand (correct me if im wrong), it has a 50/50 weight distribution, its a coupe (opposed to a hatch), and it _was_ the fastest VW to be produced (taking weight/power into consideration).
i know not all of thats correct tho. someone got the real answers?









hmmm, so why are gti's faster?
i seriously hope they bury that pile of ****, and that people stop obsessing over them... i must see like 3 a month, and all 3 of them will be standing broken on the highway lol...


----------



## a2a4raddo (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: New Corrado (mad8vskillz)*

GTi faster then Corrado? since when? maybe a 24V VR6..and it should be..its ten years newer...


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

*Re: New Corrado (mothug25)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mothug25* »_Not sure if you guys discussed this before, did a search but couldn't find. Does anyone know when they are going to come out with a new freaking Corrado???????? They made a new golf, why can't they make a new Corrado.

Why-oh-why does this question always get asked every week!!! One of two things need to happen:
1) VW builds a Corrado for Vortex members
2) Someone puts a "sticky" in every general car/vw forum exclusively about this topic
VW isn't going to build a new Corrado because it just isn't the direction they are going. While the R32 isn't going to be a bread and butter model for VW either, it fits the typical VW mold, a Golf. I have a secret belief that VW won't make a Corrado-style car for a long time because based on sales of corrados and rocco's compared to say GTi's, people just don't want or associate VW with anything other than the Golf. 
So, if VW is going to take a risk with any sporting car is going to either be a rebadged golf or an Audi.
I think I also answered the question of why Corrado's are special. Because they aren't golf's or jetta's, not that there is anything wrong with those cars. At least back in the day, it was generally beleived by most of the automotive press that the corrado was one of the best handling fwd cars period. Much of the foreign press and some domestic mags thought the VR6 improved not only the power, but also the handling from the G60. Either way, which handles better, SLC or G60 is a hot topic in the corrado community.


----------



## muttwagon (Sep 21, 2000)

*Re: New Corrado (a2a4raddo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2a4raddo* »_GTi faster then Corrado? since when? maybe a 24V VR6..and it should be..its ten years newer...

24v VR6 GTI = 3000 lbs/200hp/195tq
VR6 raddo = 2800 lbs/178hp/177tq
looks close to me.


----------



## mad8vskillz (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: New Corrado (a2a4raddo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2a4raddo* »_GTi faster then Corrado? since when? maybe a 24V VR6..and it should be..its ten years newer...


i raced 5 or 6 slc's moded and stock and a stock g60. I smoke most of them like they are asleep or something... and i'm bone stock
i consistently run 14.9, while the corrados i've raced were anywhere between 15.2 (chipped slc with neuspeed intake and an exhaust) and 15.8 (slc with a k&n). 
maybe they were faster before, but i have yet to meet one that my STOCK gti 1.8T couldn't take...


----------



## mad8vskillz (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: New Corrado (sk8vet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sk8vet* »_
24v VR6 GTI = 3000 lbs/200hp/195tq
VR6 raddo = 2800 lbs/178hp/177tq
looks close to me.

1 word: gearing


----------



## a2a4raddo (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: New Corrado (mad8vskillz)*

see, let me explain something too you, On the street, ANYTHING CAN happen, i've seen a guy in a Civic Si beat an E46 M3 at a drag event..the dude in the E46 ran a 15.7, the Si ran a 15.5. whats your point?
i've personally ran a 14.88 1/4 in my Corrado SLC. it was Bone Stock when this run was done. 
the Corrado is faster then EVERY GTi sold in the U.S minus the 24V VR6...and that my friend..is a drivers race.
but like i said, on the street anything can happen. one of my Friends in yonkers owns a bone stock RSX Type-S, there are at least 20 other RSX-S's in and around his neighborhood, he has literally raced 15 of them, he has beat all of them. 12 of those 15 were modded. a few had an arse load of mods...but he beat them...why..hes a better driver, simple as that. get in a Corrado SLC thats Running Right, and drive one, then come back and tell me your GTi is FASTER. if you'd like, you can come drive mine...if you do so before July....thats when i hand over the keys too my cousin(who is buying it from me).


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

*Re: New Corrado (mad8vskillz)*

GTI's have taller gearing, so they should be slower in accelerating than a Corrado. Also, you may have smoked a Corrado but like any older sports coupe, especially this car, what was the condition of the other car. Many, many, many rado are just in poor shape. G60's are even worse since most people think they're crap. I would love a stock 1990 G60 in excellent shape. Just something about that motor which is fun to drive.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: New Corrado (a2a4raddo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2a4raddo* »_
here are some reasons. in 1992 When the Corrado SLC was introduced it packed more tech then any other VW at the time. VR6 motor, LSD,
_Modified by a2a4raddo at 5:18 PM 6-3-2003_

Not to get picky about it, but the Corrado never came with an LSD.
And no, I doubt VW will ever make another one. The TT and R32 fill that role now. Kind of....
-Tim


----------



## Braga_Dub (Sep 8, 2001)

*Re: New Corrado (mad8vskillz)*

I woudlnt want a FWD car with 50/50 weight ratio...
Front tires are accelerating and turning, so having the same amount of traction as the rear that aint doing much cant be to much fun can it?
Corrados with a few mods look like brand new models. I like Corrado's but I dont think VW would make one...
I would like to see a torsen AWD one though, with a TDI PD190 or something in there like that...


----------



## PsyberVW (Jul 10, 2000)

*Re: New Corrado (Braga_Dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Braga_Dub* »_I woudlnt want a FWD car with 50/50 weight ratio...
Front tires are accelerating and turning, so having the same amount of traction as the rear that aint doing much cant be to much fun can it?
Corrados with a few mods look like brand new models. I like Corrado's but I dont think VW would make one...
I would like to see a torsen AWD one though, with a TDI PD190 or something in there like that...










_Quote »_the Corrado SLC's weight distribution is 64/36 which is ideal for a FWD.



You also have to consider that ALL Corrados were based on the MK II platform! 
Why all the C-bashing anyway? 
The Mercedes Coupe was thought to be the 'new' corrado by many of, with one BIG improvement: rwd. 
You have the same 4cyl supercharged or V6 options, a hatch/fastback coupe, etc...
I think now is as good a time as any for VW to reconsider a 'Corrado' type of project (even based on the MKIV). A new Corrado and 'ghia would complete the round up. I like coupes, and the Beetle just doesn't do it for me anymore.


----------



## mad8vskillz (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: New Corrado (a2a4raddo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2a4raddo* »_see, let me explain something too you, On the street, ANYTHING CAN happen, 

i usually don't race on the street. 
all these races were track, i might be able to dig up the slips somewhere, but from what i remember, most of them had pretty decent 60 foot times (like 2.1-2.2 seconds -some better than mine on a particular run...). 
powershifting on a turbo car does wonders for getting better times... on a corrado it would probably just break the transmission LOL.
anyways, its not my cup of tea, i'd rather have a new car that doesn't break down every week with a warranty for if and when it does.


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: New Corrado (PsyberVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PsyberVW* »_
A new Corrado and *'ghia* would complete the round up. 
Audi TT


----------



## dolemite (Jun 24, 2000)

*Re: New Corrado (SilverSLC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SilverSLC* »_
Not to get picky about it, but the Corrado never came with an LSD.
-Tim

it does have some type of electronic traction control up until 20mph thought


----------



## mr_e1974 (Jun 6, 2002)

*Re: New Corrado (PsyberVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PsyberVW* »_
I like coupes, and the Beetle just doesn't do it for me anymore.

Beetle never really did anything for me at all...the only one I like is the HPA Beetle...the one with 4-Motion and a Bi-Turbo VR6...can you say sleeper.
Imagine the face of the Corvette owner that you just barried at the last three lights. (christmas trees at the drag way of course







)


----------



## BltByKrmn (Apr 14, 2001)

They already made the new Corrado, it is called an Audi TT.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: New Corrado (dolemite)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dolemite* »_
it does have some type of electronic traction control up until 20mph thought

If this is true, I've never heard it mentioned before, nor do I remember it being in the manual. Can you cite a source for this?
-Tim


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

*Re: New Corrado (SilverSLC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SilverSLC* »_
If this is true, I've never heard it mentioned before, nor do I remember it being in the manual. Can you cite a source for this?
-Tim

One source- Sports and GT Cars 1993, pg 136 (the very last page) look under the summary information where the "price as tested" is mentioned. It says traction control is standard.
The traction control works through the ABS only and only function below 20 or 25mph. All 12v VR6s should have at least this simple form of traction control. While the literature states this is standard, I've never felt anything impeding the action of the front tires during any level of acceleration. I think it's just there for show.


----------



## cougar (Nov 24, 1999)

*Re: New Corrado (BltByKrmn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BltByKrmn* »_They already made the new Corrado, it is called an Audi TT.









If anything, the TT is a new one of these:


----------



## vdubjb (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: New Corrado (mad8vskillz)*

A few things. The gti is not faster. It has a higher top speed than a C due to tranny gearing. I have never seen a stock gti get to 60 in 6.4 seconds. No bloody way is the weight distribution 50/50. There is no lsd in corrados. There is electronic differential lock. It works up till about 20mph, and it usually breaks after about 10 years of use. They built 97,000 of them and they arent as common as mere gti's. Call me biased....


_Modified by vdubjb at 9:45 AM 6-4-2003_


----------



## SaabFan (Mar 23, 2001)

*Re: New Corrado (SilverSLC)*

Neener neener, Tim was wrong!








All 12v vr6's with ABS have that "electronic" traction control, as stated. The computer engages the brakes on a slipping wheel when under acceleration to slow it down and prevent slip. But saying one of those cars has an LSD is like saying I own a F50 when in fact I just own a plastic model kit of one.







You can still lay single strips of rubber when launching, it's not exactly a highly effective method of traction control.
-Nate


----------



## vw mofo (Mar 5, 1999)

*Re: New Corrado (SaabFan)*

Mine lays two...








Not that I would know or anything...


----------



## zedcorrado (Jul 23, 2001)

*Re: New Corrado (vw mofo)*

this thread (and all 'new corrado' threads) is very amusing. I absolutley love to hear comments from guys who never owned a rado comment on them. It's a rare car guys! It's a freaking beautiful car guys! it's not that fast, has its problems, but its in a class by itself because of the following it gets. my GF who knows nothing about cars was like "wow, you have a corrado" when I picked her up on our first date...pull up in a GTI and people are like, "oh, you have a golf"
I wouldnt trade my beat up corrado for a new GTI, no kidding. own one and you will know why, it's pure obsession. 6 years of ownership does that to ya. also, I hope to god that VW doesnt kill it's aura by building a BS attempt of a new corrado...leave the name alone...no new corrado!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: New Corrado (SaabFan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SaabFan* »_Neener neener, Tim was wrong!










Oh, be quiet, Nate.








I just didn't remember hearing about it ever, that's all. That's why I asked for sources, instead of just flat out saying that it was impossible, etc.








And FWIW, it was ether terrible, useless, or just plain broken on my old C. I used to be able to lay to bits of rubber with it if I wanted to!








-Tim


----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: New Corrado (6cylVWguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *6cylVWguy* »_The traction control works through the ABS only and only function below 20 or 25mph. All 12v VR6s should have at least this simple form of traction control. While the literature states this is standard, I've never felt anything impeding the action of the front tires during any level of acceleration. I think it's just there for show.









Dunno about Corrados, but I used to feel it kick in on ice in my MkIII GTI VR6. It's pretty subtle, less instrusive than the ABS kick during braking, if only because you don't have a foot on the brake when it kicks in.
Tip for Maryland residents: even though it's a pretty feeble traction control system, you can truthfully say your car has it and get out of the dyno portion of the emissions test


----------



## jsnVR6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: New Corrado (mad8vskillz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mad8vskillz* »_
anyways, its not my cup of tea, i'd rather have a new car that doesn't break down every week with a warranty for if and when it does.

Lets see, you just voided your warranty by talking about racing at the Race Track. My new Jetta 1.8T had a coil pack failure and the windows fell down into the doors.
Every car has glitches. My Corrado has had no more serious problems than my Jetta.


----------



## GotEuroCorrado (Apr 28, 2002)

*Re: New Corrado (mad8vskillz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mad8vskillz* »_
hmmm, so why are gti's faster?
i seriously hope they bury that pile of ****, and that people stop obsessing over them... i must see like 3 a month, and all 3 of them will be standing broken on the highway lol...

its funny u say things like this because u talked about the car like it WAS god before I bought it... as soon as i got it all u did was put me and my car down because my car needed work. at 116,000 uncared for miles, i expected SOME work.
another note, didn't u bust ur bumper twice?, BREAK off 2 wheels on one side, not to bust on mk4 guys but didn't u also go to vw and complain ur seat was wearing bad(cloth), and the car sterio was not worken right which are all trivial things that u made seem life threatening... all the problems Ive had with my car have been fixed ONCE and never again. my car runs like a top. i drive it daily and put more then 400 miles some weeks. the speedo says 136 now and last july it said 116 when i got it(spent 2 months in shop gettin kit). in that time i think u have spent more money on lawyers and repairs then i have on my car. so please don't start putting another persons car down before u tell people ALL the facts. also u street race everything on the planet which would explain why ur insurance is probably 3 times more then any normal person our age. 


_Quote, originally posted by *mad8vskillz* »_
i raced 5 or 6 slc's moded and stock and a stock g60. I smoke most of them like they are asleep or something... and i'm bone stock
i consistently run 14.9, while the corrados I've raced were anywhere between 15.2 (chipped slc with neuspeed intake and an exhaust) and 15.8 (slc with a k&n). 
maybe they were faster before, but i have yet to meet one that my STOCK gti 1.8T couldn't take...



when i fist got my car i didn't know how to drive stick but i learned how to drive(badly i admit) in about a day. the next day or so i remember u not being able to SMOKE me or even get me off ur tail when u raced me going to ur house form newtown. for those wondering i have a 92 vr6 and a that time i had no 2nd gear and my engine was running like CRAAAAAAAAAAAP. all i had done was chip, k&n, autotech exhaust. i have not raced u since we stopped being friends and don't plan to but i think ur playing this up WAY to much


_Modified by GotEuroCorrado at 11:54 AM 6-4-2003_


----------



## stephenSI (May 2, 2003)

they had a cool automatic spoiler.


----------



## The VR you hate (Feb 5, 2003)

*Re:*

and that's why all you need to do is swap an OBD2 motor into your corrado like I did







...40k mile corrado http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GotEuroCorrado (Apr 28, 2002)

*Re: (stephenSI)*

o yea.. and why they are considered gods? i dono i bought mine cause i wanted something different. they come with stuff that new vw's of the same price range don't have such as a MFA digital computer in the guages, automatic spoiler, FULL leather interior not leather trim and after all it was the first car with a g-60 as well as the first car with vr6 in the states. the corrado also has had almost every motor swapped into it from Audi 1.8t's to Honda vtechs. you also have to admit its an eye catcher, even stock the car LOOK hot. if u add diff wheels and lower it like most guys ur set, no need for kits. i have since changed wheels and gotten and kit but have also done my custom tails, custom turns, custom fogs, and am worken on CUSTOM HEADLIGHTS(2002 Audi a4 MUHAHAH). 
all in all they are rare, are mad eye candy, fast, and WORK AS WELL AS ANY OTHER VW IF MAINTAINED.


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: (GotEuroCorrado)*

To this day I see a Corrado and still utter a muted *"OH BABY"*. The car is gorgeous and underappreciated by those that have never driven or owned one. I guess I can expect to see a thread like this one 8 to 10 years from now about my W8 6 speed......











_Modified by VWGUY4EVER at 9:08 AM 6-4-2003_


----------



## MySunRoofWorks (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: New Corrado (mad8vskillz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mad8vskillz* »_

i raced 5 or 6 slc's moded and stock and a stock g60. I smoke most of them like they are asleep or something... and i'm bone stock
i consistently run 14.9, while the corrados i've raced were anywhere between 15.2 (chipped slc with neuspeed intake and an exhaust) and 15.8 (slc with a k&n). 
maybe they were faster before, but i have yet to meet one that my STOCK gti 1.8T couldn't take...

My old roommate had a brand new 1.8t GTi and we raced a few times, up until about 3rd gear we were even and then I would start to walk away from him. Both our cars were bone stock (after he modded his he would spank me, hehehe). Buth thats just me....


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: New Corrado (MySunRoofWorks)*

2nd and 3rd gears in my old SLC were really deadly to most things...








I miss her!!
-Tim


----------



## BilingualGringo (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: New Corrado (SilverSLC)*

Yes, glad to see the owners have come out to defend. And I'm also glad to see this is NOT in the Corrado room. 
I don't know, there is something about the car, just can't quite put your finger on it. 

_Quote, originally posted by *SilverSLC* »_2nd and 3rd gears in my old SLC were really deadly to most things...








I miss her!!
-Tim

This man speaks the truth


----------



## BilingualGringo (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: New Corrado (FastGTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastGTi* »_ and DOHC should stand for double overhead cam










Bah! It is a DOHC, it's just a slang version of the term.








How 'bout a beeeer?


----------



## nonenthusiast (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: New Corrado (MKII GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKII GTI* »_
easy. golf sold/sells well. corrado didnt.

The Golf does NOT sell well in this country at all. Jetta's outsell Golf's by nearly 10 to 1. I have heard rumors that when the Mk5 is introduced they will no longer even sell the Golf here in the U.S. only the GTI version and even those do not sell in large numbers, especially now that there is a 1.8T and GLI Jetta. Don't get me wrong, I love the Golf, but the fact is they simply are not that popular in the U.S.


----------



## KALEMAN (Mar 6, 2002)

I'm a lifelong Honda person, and I always enjoy getting in a Corrado. It doesn't shift well, its nose heavy...and yeah, its old. But who cares, there's just something about the car that makes it what it is. Its not about its specifications or its "features". Its intangible.


_Modified by KALEMAN at 6:16 PM 6-4-2003_


----------



## n1ck (May 27, 2002)

*Re: (KALEMAN)*

Without spending a pile of time on Google citing arcane road test sources, IIRC, 16V's ('rocco, GTI, and Jetta) will all beat Corrado G60's to 60, but the 'rado will be pulling on them in the 1/4. Seat-of-the-pants personal experience is consistent with this.


----------



## PsyberVW (Jul 10, 2000)

*Re: New Corrado (SidVicious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SidVicious* »_Audi TT

Is AUDI not VW branded.
Also, GHIA is Mid-rear engine, RWD.
Corrado is FWD, although changing it up to AWD would be awesome.
The TT is a good start for a new 'rado, considering it will again be 'one-generation' older than the current cars (MK V) whenver a new 'rado would be made. The styling, and the branding of the TT however, do not fit the 'Corrado' theme.
THe Ghia is another beast altogether. My choice would be a re-bodied Boxster


----------



## SLVR6 (Mar 22, 2001)

*Re: New Corrado (rossi46)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rossi46* »_While we're on the subject, can someone explain to me how the Corrado has gotten God-like status from VW fans? Because I just don't get it. An E30 M3, yes, but what exactly made the C sooo great?

All I have to say is that if you have to ask, you haven't driven one. I was sad to see mine go. They handle great, go great (better gearing than the MKIII GTI/Jetta VR6's) and were pretty comfortable (until you play with the suspension). They very addicting, plus they look awesome! There is a factor that not many people know what the car is. Even this past year before I sold mine people would ask me at the gas station or something, "Is that a new VW? When did that one come out?" !!


----------



## G60 dude (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: New Corrado (SLVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SLVR6* »_
Even this past year before I sold mine people would ask me at the gas station or something, "Is that a new VW? When did that one come out?" !!
















And usually this question comes from just the "oridinary" car person, not the "enthusiast". Just this past week, walking back to my car there was a couple in the mid 40's checking out my car wondering what it was. (all my badges have been removed) Talked for a bit, they are in the market for a new weekend car and they thought this just came out. They were both amazed that the car is 13 years old. Then they hopped back into their newer Range Rover.


----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

*Re: New Corrado (G60 dude)*

Haha, my friend had a big ford party at the shop and that is where I keep my Corrado. he showed them the car and tehy were amazed. Even at the 'cute' supercharger







Anyways, they were in awe that it could be almost 14 years old.


----------



## zedcorrado (Jul 23, 2001)

*Re: New Corrado (G60 dude)*

I had an old man ask me if I wanted to sell it...he was like 70, no kidding (barely had teeth)...said his son had one and he wanted one too. I asked him if his son would sell his, he said if he did that he would buy it, and wouldn't ask me







That was just one of the experiences w/ the Rado
I love getting her inspected...always get the thumbs up from the guy who does it


----------



## a2a4raddo (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: New Corrado (SilverSLC)*

yes, you are right no real LSD, but they do have traction control as was mentioned above. i might be wrong on this, but i dont think all SLC's have traction control. i believe it came in with the Winter Package. Which included heated seats & Traction Control, i need to dig up my window sticker and check. 
anyhow, when/if i dump the clutch...i leave two strips on the tarmac.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: New Corrado (a2a4raddo)*

Part of the cold weather package, huh?
I had that on mine...
I thought that it was the heated seats, windshield washer nozzles, and mirrors. Although the second two might be heated on all Corrados... I don't remember.
And now that you mention it, I do think I remember a section in the manual that talked about the traction control system.
I need to stop reading this thread. It makes me want a Corrado again!
-Tim
[thinking] Manybe I should just go out and buy a Porsche 944... that oughtta cure this Corrado lonliness forever... yeah, that's the ticket... [/thinking]


----------



## GotEuroCorrado (Apr 28, 2002)

*Re: New Corrado (SilverSLC)*

as far as i know ALL corrados have LSD.... winterpackage or not... but then 95% of corrados came with the winter package.... even down south! if by traction control u mean computer controled traction control that is able to be turned on and off then thats not true. on cars.com i think they list tracktion control but i dont know os such an option cept the LSD thing..

my $.02c


----------



## Strictly Gravy (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: New Corrado (GotEuroCorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GotEuroCorrado* »_as far as i know ALL corrados have LSD.... 

um, no. We have an open diff(as a good friend of mine always says, another way vw funked us). Heres how u prove it. put the car securely on jackstands. Then, spin one of the front wheels whilst someone on the other side just sits there and watches. Or, even turn the car on and leave it in neutral. watch the front tires spin in opposite directions. a LSD does not do that. sorry. 
And, to that guy with 1.8t who says no corrado has ever beaten him(who i now notice is gone after he has been called out), its just one of those MK4 things i guess. 1.8 T OWNS ALL!!!!! oh wait, no. my stage iv g60 beat a friend of mines 1.8t with a chip, exhaust, etc. you happy now. go back to your sorry excuse for a forum. thank you, and do not come again.
-Greg


----------



## The VR you hate (Feb 5, 2003)

*Re: New Corrado (Strictly Gravy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Strictly Gravy* »_
And, to that guy with 1.8t who says no corrado has ever beaten him(who i now notice is gone after he has been called out), its just one of those MK4 things i guess. 1.8 T OWNS ALL!!!!! oh wait, no. my stage iv g60 beat a friend of mines 1.8t with a chip, exhaust, etc. you happy now. go back to your sorry excuse for a forum. thank you, and do not come again.
-Greg









and _that_ folks, is strictly gravy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crez (Jul 8, 2000)

*Re: New Corrado (mad8vskillz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mad8vskillz* »_
hmmm, so why are gti's faster?
i seriously hope they bury that pile of ****, and that people stop obsessing over them... i must see like 3 a month, and all 3 of them will be standing broken on the highway lol...

you know, i was going to reply with usual banter of what makes a corrado so great and worth "obsessing" over. but then i read this fools signature. with mods like 15% tint and oem sunglasses holder i realize he will never understand... and it makes me happy that he is not in the "corrado family"


----------



## cramer (May 3, 2000)

*Re: New Corrado (crez)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crez* »_
you know, i was going to reply with usual banter of what makes a corrado so great and worth "obsessing" over. but then i read this fools signature. with mods like 15% tint and oem sunglasses holder i realize he will never understand... and it makes me happy that he is not in the "corrado family"


LOL


----------



## Strictly Gravy (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: New Corrado (cramer)*

chalk another one up for .....zeroforum?id=8


----------



## norman (Mar 8, 2001)

*Re: New Corrado (BltByKrmn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BltByKrmn* »_They already made the new Corrado, it is called an Audi TT.

dammit, you stole my line









_Quote, originally posted by *FastGTi* »_ and DOHC should stand for double overhead cam










funny, when i had my v/c off, there were 2 cams in that one head. odd









edit:
ps. former corrado owner that got sick of looking for another nice one so i built a mk2 vr. i miss my c every day







. BTW 15.01 totally stock, 92 SLC.


_Modified by norman at 8:19 PM 6-4-2003_


----------



## fitch (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: New Corrado (mothug25)*

this may be a possibility but not for 5 years when the MKV platform is fully out on functional, till then VW is worrying about getting the MKV Golf/Jetta and Marakesh out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## a2a4raddo (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: New Corrado (norman)*

i agree 100%, the Audi TT is deffinetly the Spiritual Successor too the Corrado.
a sport coupe based on the MKIV chasis, while the Corrado was a sport coupe based on the MKII chasis.


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

*Re: New Corrado (a2a4raddo)*

a2a4raddo,
Someone early on in the thread mentioned that he understood why the E30 M3 was special but not the Corrado. Since you own both and are active in this thread, any insight into this? I apologize if you already addressed the question.


----------



## a2a4raddo (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: New Corrado (6cylVWguy)*

check out my first response, if i left anything out that you would like to know..just ask away...Cramer also Owns a Corrado and an E30 M3, albeit is corrado is older then mine, and his M3 is newer


----------



## NoCYet (Feb 10, 2001)

*Re: New Corrado (norman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *norman* »_
*funny, when i had my v/c off, there were 2 cams in that one head. odd*









edit:
ps. former corrado owner that got sick of looking for another nice one so i built a mk2 vr. i miss my c every day







. BTW 15.01 totally stock, 92 SLC.

_Modified by norman at 8:19 PM 6-4-2003_

What that means is that in a true DOHC engine one cam is for intake valves only the other is for exhaust only. the VR6 cam lobes are set up in intake/exhaust pairs like an SOHC engine. it's kind of like one cam cut in two to make the engine shorter, So some people say it's not really a DOHC for this reason.


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

*Re: New Corrado (a2a4raddo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2a4raddo* »_check out my first response, if i left anything out that you would like to know..just ask away...Cramer also Owns a Corrado and an E30 M3, albeit is corrado is older then mine, and his M3 is newer









Yeah, I'm kind of curious about something. This probably isn't a fair question, but how do the two cars compare when you're behind the wheel? Are they equally as fun to toss around or does the E30 far surpass the Corrado. If Cramer is still checking out this thread, I wouldn't mind his input as well.
Besides exclusivity within the VW community and holding the title of the fastest VW for 10 years or so, there has to be more emotional reasons why at least a couple of M owners also have their rado's as well. Even if a few of them are planning on getting rid of one or the other in the near future.


----------



## Kaiservon (Jan 26, 2000)

*Re: New Corrado (6cylVWguy)*

There are few people I know prejudged the Corrado before they even driven or owned one. Funny, those same individuals eventually bought Corrados and finally understood what it was about. 
Why the love for them? Easy. They had combinations of a great all-around rawness in driving like the AII (more so in the G60) and also had the refined grown up feeling of an AIII (more so in the SLC). All that in a beautifully sculpted body with distinct artistic lines that soo few understand or can even see.








Yes, I am a former Corrado owner (90 - VR6).


----------



## GotEuroCorrado (Apr 28, 2002)

*Re: New Corrado (cramer)*

i second that LOL... 15% tint and sunglass holders give u mad horse power yo


----------



## RPTOFNDR (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: New Corrado (GotEuroCorrado)*

VR6,Air Con,Heated washer nozzles,Heated seats,Headlamp level control,Multi-function MFA computer,ALL interior panels in full leather,Active rear spoiler,GALA audio system,One touch down on windows,First car with all-close feature,and the list goes on.
Your 1.8t is just a cheap thrill. Everyone can own one.The same cannot be said for a Corrado my friend.


----------



## FastGTi (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: New Corrado (BilingualGringo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BilingualGringo* »_
How 'bout a beeeer?
hahahahahahah


----------



## zedcorrado (Jul 23, 2001)

*Re: New Corrado (RPTOFNDR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RPTOFNDR* »_
Your 1.8t is just a cheap thrill. Everyone can own one.The same cannot be said for a Corrado my friend.

that line works for me


----------



## TerribleOne4g64 (Dec 26, 2002)

*Re: New Corrado (BltByKrmn)*

yea raddo=god I think there god liek because were stupid enough to own a car that breaks every week







we have to be god to keep them on the road ( i realy think the reason raddo owners like the cars so much because this is the firstcar out of my 10 that i have had that i realy care about.....before if i was pissed at my girl i wld punch off the rear view mirror or somthing i feal like i wold hurt my raddo lol


_Modified by TerribleOne4g64 at 6:45 AM 6-5-2003_


----------



## GotEuroCorrado (Apr 28, 2002)

*Re: New Corrado (TerribleOne4g64)*

sorry to hear ur having all the problems... get a vr6 they seem to run better


----------



## eightvalvejettacarat (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: New Corrado (rossi46)*

maybe they are popular now for still being volkswagens yet having some special features other volkswagens do not have, such as:
1. limited production
2. they aren't exactly all over the place, especially in nice condition
3. the retractable rear wing was a neat little toy, especially for a VW
just from the top of my head...


----------



## fitch (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: New Corrado (eightvalvejettacarat)*

rado's are friggen incredible my friend used to have a sick rado before it got stolen last year and that ride was just incredible


----------



## cramer (May 3, 2000)

*Re: New Corrado (6cylVWguy)*

Tom-
It's not really fair to compare the two cars since they are very different but I'll give you my take on it.
Both are 4 cylinders and that's pretty much where is stops.. the Corrado pulls off the line faster and gets going quicker (the joy of boost).. but once you get the M3 up in the RPMs, it's will over take the corrado (drives alot like a 16v VW, no power until 4500rpm) I've raced both on the track, the corrado can't touch the M3.. dont' get me wrong the Corrado, as you know, is an excellent handling car but this is what the M was built for, way to much fun on the track







Now I have yet to Autox the M but i'm going to say with the slower speeds and really tight turns/hole shots, the G60 torque will win that race.. no chance for the M to get reved up and stretch it's legs...unless you leave it in 1st like some NSX/Type R drivers I've seen do...


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

*Re: New Corrado (cramer)*

Cramer,
Thanks for the comparison. I just was curious how a car, essentially designed to be a race car, but also street legal compares to primarily a street car with sporting intentions. Good write-up. Someday I'd like to try out an M3/coupe.


----------



## a2a4raddo (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: New Corrado (cramer)*

i wouldn't say the Corrado and E30 M3 are equally as tossable, not the VR6 at least. Both these cars are unique in their own ways. For daily driving, the SLC is a better car, hands down. It has much more usable low-end power, as the S14 in the E30 doesnt begin to come to life untill your over 4K RPM. the FWD also makes it somewhat easier to drive around in bad weather.
as far as track use goes, the E30 M3 is a better car. RWD, perfect weight distribution and a high revving 4 make it a very fun and rewarding car. the E30 is superior too the Corrado on a road course, albeit the VR6 may be better for auto-x for the sam reasons cramer pointed out.
the E30 M3 is like an Integra Type-R in the respect that you must wind it out to get the best of it. these are both high revving 4-cyl's that weigh 2700lbs and make 195BHP. 
the Corrado "feels" more powerfull, and is easier to drive fast. But if you extort all of the E30's potential it is a more rewarding car and will ulimatly get you around that track faster then a Corrado. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tektoo2 (Oct 18, 2001)

*Re: New Corrado (mothug25)*

















http://www.conceptcarz.com/fol...=5073



_Modified by tektoo2 at 3:28 PM 6-5-2003_


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*Re: New Corrado (rossi46)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rossi46* »_So they were expensive, fast, hatchback body style, and broke down often.









BINGO! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## profbooty (Apr 17, 2001)

*Re: New Corrado (nonenthusiast)*

i hope VW would still sells tdi versions of the golf here, i really want one as a commuter car!


----------



## whatsacorrado2 (Aug 26, 2001)

*Re: New Corrado (profbooty)*

Number one thing on my "Things to Hate" list....
VW Corrado
Stupid money pit from hell.... It would be cheaper to be hooked on Coke or Crack than it would to be hooked on a Corrado.


----------



## mad8vskillz (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: New Corrado (GotEuroCorrado)*

was i talking about you? no. 
i'm surprised you're still alive... with half of philly looking to kill you...


----------



## jerk (Aug 28, 2000)

*Re: New Corrado (whatsacorrado2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whatsacorrado2* »_Number one thing on my "Things to Hate" list....

VW Corrado

Stupid money pit from hell.... It would be cheaper to be hooked on Coke or Crack than it would to be hooked on a Corrado.

Did you buy your Corrado new? If not, you have no room to complain about a car that was improperly maintained. I bought my VR6 from a non-enthusiast (no, not _that_ guy) that maintained it well as far as oil changes and routine maintenance and my car has been very reliable. The only thing I've had to replace on it aside from tires, oil, and belts was the radiator fan.
My former roommate had a G60 that was also very reliable. He blew up his supercharger (his own fault for over-revving on a small (58mm, maybe 61mm) pulley) but I don't recall him ever having any problems aside from that.


_Modified by jerk at 1:58 PM 6-5-2003_


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: New Corrado (jerk)*

Allright, enough with this.
The reason why we own corrados is because we can walk outside and only see one; the one we own. I can walk down my block and count the mk4, easily surpassing the 10 fingers I have....
We bought our cars for the same reason why you bought your cars, because we like them and we wanted them. Our lust for them overshadows their faults, but its our choice, and if got a problem with that, then screw those of you who do.
And so what if you can wax me in a straight line? you want a cookie?
Oh yeah, and how many of you mk4 owners can say your car has the same rear-view mirrors as a 1/2 million-dollar super-car? Yes ladies and gentlemen, Corrados and McLaren F1s have the same mirrors.


----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

*Re: New Corrado (KrazeeKorrado13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KrazeeKorrado13* »_Yes ladies and gentlemen, Corrados and McLaren F1s have the same mirrors.

That's why that crap is so expensive to replace...D


----------



## thickstout (Sep 26, 2001)

*Re: New Corrado (surefooted)*

I'm not sure why I even read this thread since there's one every week. But, like several people have said previously, if you've never driven one, you won't get it. I've owned a GTI in the past, driven many dubs and have respect for them all, but I'll never replace my Corrado with any of them. 
The rareness, sexiness, temperament (yes, it is prone to breaking) and great looks (esp for a 10+ year old car) sets it apart. 
GTI's are cool, but look like any other golf on the road. Driving around in the C provokes reactions like 'what the fok is that?' or 'is that the new porsche?'. I can't imagine a 1.8T GTI drawing such a reaction...


----------



## Scrubby'sGirl (May 29, 2003)

*Re: New Corrado (thickstout)*

i own many vw's: scirocco, corraddo, 91 jetta 16v and vr6 conversion, gti vr6 and i've got to say i love each in their own way. The A2's are just sweet. But each engine does feel different. My fav is the 16v then the vr6. but I lOVE my corrado! Its only a g60 but we are in the process of purchasing an SLC - yummy! and the g60 will be replaced with a 16v turbo!


----------



## CageyBee (Jun 15, 2000)

*Re: New Corrado (Scrubby'sGirl)*

the kids in the mk4's will never understand what the "corrado" really is.
i mean, there is *no other* car like it. every year the corrado club of canada holds its legendary meets, where nuts all across ontario, quebec, and new york meet up and enjoy the company of each other. whenever i see another corrado owner, i always wave, as does the other driver...
whenever corrado owners meet each other, its like they've been friends their whole lives, its honestly unexplainable. i've made so many friends just from owning this car, and i mean lifelong friends!
when the CCC cruised out of town this past sunday (all 35 of us) every other car rubbernecked, kids in strollers pointed, kids in hondas gawked, everything...
if you check my signature, you'll find a half dozen of extremely popular corrado clubs, all around the world. when was the last time you saw a "jetta club of belgium"








as somebody on the corrado-list once explained it, the car has soul, and i love everything about it!
besides, what other car looks like this:








-danny


----------



## Corradont (Dec 16, 2002)

*Re: New Corrado (CageyBee)*

amen to that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## finklejag (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: New Corrado (mothug25)*


----------



## dude rado (May 22, 2003)

*Re: New Corrado (cramer)*

he he he he he....corrado kids are funny.


----------



## Milkysunshine (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: New Corrado (sensory overload)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sensory overload* »_he he he he he....corrado kids are funny.









not funny... more like










_Modified by Milkysunshine at 7:49 AM 6-6-2003_


----------



## Wonderwop (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: New Corrado (Milkysunshine)*

ahhhhh if you own a corrado you're happy if you dont own a corrado you're jealous, that is the way of life, the way of the force


----------



## BilingualGringo (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: New Corrado (Strictly Gravy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Strictly Gravy* »_chalk another one up for .....zeroforum?id=8


----------



## kevwithoutacorrado (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: New Corrado (BilingualGringo)*

I skipped to the end.
The *BEST* Reason for having a Corrado is to see the confused look on MK4 owners asking if it is a *2003* model VW, and what dealer I got it from!






















*WARNING ! ! !*
To any one reading this thread with little knowledge of the Corrado:
FORGET half the stuff you just read, cause most of its BS!!








get your corrado facts right before you post them.... 50/50, lsd, electronic diff lock, etc, etc,


----------



## corradokyd (Jun 4, 1999)

*Re: New Corrado (kevwithoutacorrado)*

after readin the first page i skipped to the end as well...i cant beleive some of the CRAP im reading. im just dissapointed, i didnt expect that out of some of you people especially on a vw enthueists message board. i just hope youre the kind of people i dont see at shows...
as for the rest keep on dubbin. see you on the road.


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

*Re: New Corrado (corradokyd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corradokyd* »_after readin the first page i skipped to the end as well...i cant beleive some of the CRAP im reading. im just dissapointed, i didnt expect that out of some of you people especially on a vw enthueists message board. i just hope youre the kind of people i dont see at shows...
as for the rest keep on dubbin. see you on the road. 

That's a ridiculous statement if I ever heard one. There is a difference between enthusiast and fanatic. Many owners including myself are fanatical about these cars and know lots about them. However, I also don't know the small details between the various changes to the 1.8t since it came out. Why should I? All I need to worry about is my own car and hopefully, I'll pick up some info along the way about other models. It not my responsibility to know the nuances of every VW ever produced. Why should others be expected to be more knowledgeable. I'm a Corrado fanatic and a VW enthusiast. Others may be MKIV fanatics and VW enthusiasts. Why berate someone because they don't know.
The corrado enthusiast will know that there was a G60 and VR6, they will also know that they stopped production sometime in the mid 90's. How could you expect anyone who isn't fanatical about the car to know what comes std on it or something as obscure as the precise weight distribution. It's definitely true that some corrado owners think they own the world. That's too bad. I'm flattered when someone has even heard of the corrado and wants to know more about it. 




_Modified by 6cylVWguy at 1:58 PM 6-6-2003_


----------



## kevwithoutacorrado (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: New Corrado (6cylVWguy)*

no,no, no, Its one thing to not know about it. thats fine, thats great. No problem. I don't go posting about the 1.8t and give people wrong information, because _I dont know much about the 1.8t. _ If you though you've been told, or though you read it, or thought you heard it somewhere, you should always consider that information wrong until proven right by multiple sources.
(BTW: Why do 1.8t owners think their cars are godlike?







)


----------



## corradokyd (Jun 4, 1999)

*.*

what are you talkin about 6cyl?


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

*Re: New Corrado (kevwithoutacorrado)*

Posting info that you know nothing about is one thing, but if I heard that the Corrado had a 50/50 wt dist., I would think that it is generally true. And I have heard that in other places than this thread. Unless someone/something (like magazine info) proved the statment wrong, that's what I'm going to beleive. I don't see why it is so wrong for someone to post stuff like that. The other way to look at it is you're not going to learn unless you come forward with what you know or think you know. I'd rather have someone say that the Corrado has a 50/50 wt dist, and have someone else who actually knows, correct them, in a respectful manner. This was done in various responses. I would hope those who care may have picked up some info on the car. I like to talk to people who at least attempt to identify with my fanatical interests, even if they are wrong in some aspects.


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

*Re: . (corradokyd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corradokyd* »_what are you talkin about 6cyl? 

Your original post seemed to imply that you were po'd that people had all these misconceptions about the Corrado and that being on a VW board, everyone should know everything about a Corrado. If I'm wrong let me know, but that was the impression I got. My reply was basically, why should someone be expected to know as much about the car as the actual owners. Let's face it, many corrado owners are beyond enthusiastic about their cars, they are fanatical about every detail.


----------



## GotEuroCorrado (Apr 28, 2002)

*Re: New Corrado (6cylVWguy)*

common guy, who wouldn't want a can that looks like this....
paint thought... of course


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: New Corrado (GotEuroCorrado)*

You Corrado guys are an extreme bunch. I'd say many of you are beyond enthusiasm and are downright fanatical about your cars...(not a bad thing..







) 

but every now and then you find a few that are past fanatical...(obsessive comes to mind)... I can't tell the difference between a G60 and an SLC unless I am up close(i'm sorry







)...the enthusiastic and fanatical will pardon a person for that... the obsessive won't. There are even some obsessive ones that actually think the G60 and the SLC look more different(to each other), than the first gen scirocco does to the 2nd gen.
At least you drive nice cars... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GotEuroCorrado (Apr 28, 2002)

*Re: New Corrado (gizmopop)*

its simple to spot g-60 from a far away. the hood is an inny not an outy, the wheels are 4 lug not 5 and the grill has like 20 levels instead of the slc's 5 or so.
im not going to go into the fender thing cause u need to know what ur looking at but u get the idea.

im a corrado phsyco but i understand know everyone knows... so i consider it my duty to show them.


----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

*Re: New Corrado (gizmopop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gizmopop* »_You Corrado guys are an extreme bunch. I'd say many of you are beyond enthusiasm and are downright fanatical about your cars...(not a bad thing..







) 

Yep, one saw this thread and went and told the others....


----------



## zedcorrado (Jul 23, 2001)

*Re: New Corrado (surefooted)*

you can hear the difference before you can see the difference. the SLC has a more refined exhaust note...the G60 exhaust is just plain scary


----------



## EVLG35 (Jun 30, 2000)

*Re: New Corrado (rossi46)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rossi46* »_While we're on the subject, can someone explain to me how the Corrado has gotten God-like status from VW fans? Because I just don't get it. An E30 M3, yes, but what exactly made the C sooo great?

What wasn't great or advanced for a car back over 10+/- years ago to have 18gal fuel tank? Speed sensitive wing? 11"/4 wheel disc brakes with ABS? etc etc...On top of it the Corrado is a timeless, classic design that doesn't look dated like scirocco's or MK1 rabbits...
These cars are also the best test of a VW owner and we pay dearly parts be it for basic items or modifications...
Besides the Corrado forum is much more fun where people are still coming up with new things for these older cars...unlike the MK4 forum where most of the people have never owned a MK1 or 2 and have had to go through the issues associated with owning those cars. I find most just sit around and complain about the manner in which something UNDER warranty was covered or their last visit to the stealership with their spaceship.








And MAD8VSKILLZ...the black Corrado pictured with the red striped rims is mine and I would own your 1.8T...










_Modified by TeutonicVR6 at 1:17 PM 6-6-2003_


----------



## fitch (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: New Corrado (zedcorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zedcorrado* »_you can hear the difference before you can see the difference. the SLC has a more refined exhaust note...the G60 exhaust is just plain scary









theres nothing like the sound of a VR6 Corrado - the new 24v's sound doesnt compare, even the recently made 12v's dont compare


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: New Corrado (zedcorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zedcorrado* »_you can hear the difference before you can see the difference. the SLC has a more refined exhaust note...the G60 exhaust is just plain scary









I know the difference between a G60 and the SLC on the move,(VR6 sounds like no other engine







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ) 
I'm talking about if I see one in the parking lot, I'd have to inspect it up close...( i would have gone up close just to admire it anyway...)


_Modified by gizmopop at 4:48 PM 6-6-2003_


----------



## BellaChaos (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: New Corrado (mad8vskillz)*

hmm I dunno I just love em. But then again I love VWs : )



_Modified by BellaChaos at 2:07 PM 6-6-2003_


----------



## SLC4EVER (Oct 7, 1999)

*Re: New Corrado (dolemite)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dolemite* »_it does have some type of electronic traction control up until 20mph thought

Yes, they called it EDL, not LSD...it works with the ABS system to apply brake pressure to the slipping wheel.


----------



## PsyberVW (Jul 10, 2000)

*Re: New Corrado (BilingualGringo)*

I htought EDL was "Electronic Differential Lock".
Wouldn't that be something more like an LSD? Or do they mean they apply brakes to electronically manipulate the differential..??


----------



## SLC4EVER (Oct 7, 1999)

*Re: New Corrado (PsyberVW)*

Marketing at it's finest.


----------



## zedcorrado (Jul 23, 2001)

*Re: New Corrado (SLC4EVER)*

I dont have it on my G60, but my bro's SLC has it...I do not like it at all. It's very odd when it goes off. All it does is apply brake if the ABS senses that the front wheels are moving and the rears are not (or if they are rotating at different rates)


----------



## corradokyd (Jun 4, 1999)

*Re: . (6cylVWguy)*

no man, you got me all wrong. my beef is with people with a certain car shouldnt go bashin other cars. like i said after the first page...some dude said to throw corrados in the trash or whatever. i dont know if he ever owned one before but stuff like that might as well be kept to your self. on a vw message board full of people who are in to volkswagens weather youre a fanatic or not or wahever you were talkin about, i got respect for all the dubs. i dont get on here and say that mk4s are junk because i drive a mk2 and a rado, that is bull to me. i know theres alot of mk2/mk4 beef but i think its based on a maturity level. it has nothing to do with just the corrado, just respect for the other cars in general. not weather you know them inside and out. i could take apart a corrado with my eyes closed becasue ive been workin on mine since i was 16. i do nothing but share my knowledge and learn more.


----------



## special-ed (Jun 24, 2001)

*Re: New Corrado (mad8vskillz)*

ill run you any day of the week


----------



## DEUCE SLUICE (Sep 11, 1999)

*Re: New Corrado (90corrado_g60)*

i just thought i would pop in and say that the corrado g60 is still probably my favorite VW. (had a 90 for a few years as the name would imply) the styling, the balance, the torque, the sound of the supercharger and the exhaust, the wing....it's such a badass car. too bad it's a parts nightmare









and i LOL that someone has my exact same name, with an underscore in there. i think once i hit 4k posts i'll finally get a new screen name


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: New Corrado (BltByKrmn)*

corrados are god-like. the end get over it. its a classic SPORT car not hatchback. happy with my 14.6 second , 1.8l 8V thats 13 years old!.god-like.








now if anyone would like a piece of god like engineering, click my sig


----------



## Seis (Apr 2, 2003)

*Re: . (corradokyd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corradokyd* »_no man, you got me all wrong. my beef is with people with a certain car shouldnt go bashin other cars. like i said after the first page...some dude said to throw corrados in the trash or whatever. i dont know if he ever owned one before but stuff like that might as well be kept to your self. on a vw message board full of people who are in to volkswagens weather youre a fanatic or not or wahever you were talkin about, i got respect for all the dubs. i dont get on here and say that mk4s are junk because i drive a mk2 and a rado, that is bull to me. i know theres alot of mk2/mk4 beef but i think its based on a maturity level. it has nothing to do with just the corrado, just respect for the other cars in general. not weather you know them inside and out. i could take apart a corrado with my eyes closed becasue ive been workin on mine since i was 16. i do nothing but share my knowledge and learn more. 

I couldn't have said it any better; I like all veedubs, I used to own an integra, and somehow by sheer chance found a vr6 in the paper with no priec listed, he was talked down to 4k, and the car has 126,000 miles on it; I can honestly say the next time I'm looking for a car, it will be a corrado, I can also honestly say, the time after that, it will be ... a corrado;
if I had the money, I would be a corrado pack rat and hoard these things for myself; I say that in all honesty, because I know the big barrel of oem parts for our cars is starting to run low, I say that because I know there are quite a few people out there who don't know what they have and are just putting more miles on a car that I would kill to own with low milage;
I say that because good God, the thing I look forward to most in my day, is the drive home, the drive to school, the drive to work (once I get a job again); 
since getting the car, I've been shocked by the reactions I've gotten, not just the good ones, not just the "whoa what is that?!" not just the "oh man you got a corrado!" I've been shocked at the bad reactions, I come from a honda web board, and naturally I posted pics as soon as I got the car, the amount of negative or just downright bashing on the style shocked me, japanese styling is different from european, I could understand the "not my cup of tea" as far as looks coming from them,
BUT WHEN IT'S ON A VW BOARD?! what's wrong with you guys?! honestly the only reason I can think that you would bash is because you _are_ jealous, maybe you don't want a corrado, but I think the fact that you can spend over 20k on your new car, have a warranty, buy some little add-ons, and then have people pay more attention to an 11 year old car (my 92slc for example), I think _that_ makes you jealous and makes you hate,
*note* I'm not saying anything bad about Golfs, Jettas, Passats.... anything, I love all o fthese cars, and I personally would pay attention to them, because I'm an enthusiast, and I know they have potential, to the average person that doesn't, the corrado's got a bit more of the














effect


----------



## Seis (Apr 2, 2003)

*pics*

in response to the pics from earlier, my corrado's paint is not in great condition, my hood has millions of flecs gone from it, I personally think the previous owner drove the car through an acid hail storm,
but look at this, this is my car, and these pictures I took have got to be one of the most beautiful automotive sights my eyes have ever seen









































and those aren't even the best of the pics, they were taken with a digital camera that wasn't mine, that I didn't even know how to use;


----------



## mack73 (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: pics (Seis)*

It's kinda funny- people talk smack about the corrado so we through some pics in so they will hopefully see our side







However you will not understand what the shear pleasure of owning a corrado is until you drive or ride in one. I loved the corrado body lines for years, then the oportunity came up and I snatched one. All I can say is the driving is like no other- the handling, braking, watching the wing go up and down, seeing the crazy look for ALL other drivers on the road. Hell I get the urge to just drive around the block to experience the car. 
Oh and why does everyone compare drag times, these are cars that were built for turning- might look up some autocross classes and see where each car is placed 
Lastly, all you mk4 owners- with your window tinting and glowing shift knobs will never looks as good or have as much fun in your "new" car as a 10 yr old corrado







But hey I'm biased


----------



## URIN 2ND (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: pics (mack73)*

Hmmm...too much to say, so I won't say much at all.








Corrados: are unique, fun to drive, handle well, were the only 140mph production VW until that time, put a smile on your face, can eat your wallet like a cop eating donuts.
And don't get me started on the knuckleheads thinking all Corrado's are slow. Mine is 13 years old with only 8 valves and 1 cam, and I've handed quite a few boosted 4's/6's and some burly 8's their butts on a silver platter...both in a straight line and on a road course. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubfarm (Mar 16, 2003)

*Re: pics (URIN 2ND)*

hi
-Chris


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: pics (vdubfarm)*

It's always a pleasure to see a corrado on the road, like once a month, or every other weekend when we meet up, lol. 
best part is you don't need big bucks or a finance company to own one







just some hookups
















maybe not the fastest, but definitely not every 10th car on the road








strangely all the other vw's seem to keep parking next to my cars in the parking spaces here. Very odd.


----------



## BellaChaos (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: New Corrado (RPTOFNDR)*

lol this is great
Your 1.8t is just a cheap thrill. Everyone can own one.The same cannot be said for a Corrado my friend.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: New Corrado (BellaChaos)*

Corrados are unique. That's really all anyone needs to say. Unique breeds interest.


----------



## Ohio Brian (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: New Corrado (Triumph)*


_Quote »_Your 1.8t is just a cheap thrill. 

HAHAHHAHAHAHAA!!!
_That_ is the best thing I've read in this thread. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









_Quote »_maybe not the fastest, but definitely not every 10th car on the road 

This is the second funniest thing in this thread.










_Modified by Ohio Brian at 6:57 AM 6-8-2003_


----------



## bigjgort (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: New Corrado (Ohio Brian)*

Why do i like the corrado? The fact that i have to look back at her every time I leave it should say something. I check for scratches every time i come back. U know that feeling u get when u buy a new car. U sit in it and say damn i cant balieve this is mine. Well with a corrado it doesnt have to be new to u. I still get in, Turn the key and hear the beefy 2.8l vr6 begin to growl and think, damn is this car mine. Its the only car i know with power stearing that will let u know that u just ran over an ant. My mom has a $50,000 land cruiser and my dad a $40,000 mercedes. Guess whos car i wanna drive most? Mine. Long trips whos is more comfortable? MINE. Whos interior do i like better. Honestly still mine. Which car turns me on every time i hear the engine growl when i shift from 2nd to third MINE. well i think you get the point. 
CORRADO 4 LIFE
MY FELLOW CORRADO DRIVERS UNDERSTAND


----------



## vdubjb (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: New Corrado (bigjgort)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigjgort* »_Why do i like the corrado? The fact that i have to look back at her every time I leave it should say something. I check for scratches every time i come back. U know that feeling u get when u buy a new car. U sit in it and say damn i cant balieve this is mine. Well with a corrado it doesnt have to be new to u. I still get in, Turn the key and hear the beefy 2.8l vr6 begin to growl and think, damn is this car mine. Its the only car i know with power stearing that will let u know that u just ran over an ant. My mom has a $50,000 land cruiser and my dad a $40,000 mercedes. Guess whos car i wanna drive most? Mine. Long trips whos is more comfortable? MINE. Whos interior do i like better. Honestly still mine. Which car turns me on every time i hear the engine growl when i shift from 2nd to third MINE. well i think you get the point. 
CORRADO 4 LIFE
MY FELLOW CORRADO DRIVERS UNDERSTAND

I thought I was the only one, lol. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zedcorrado (Jul 23, 2001)

*Re: New Corrado (vdubjb)*

dood, I look back at her SO many times it aint funny. I've walked into trees looking back at her...even though she desparately needs a paint job.
at work she's in my background so I can keep an eye on her all day...


----------



## AudiVwMeister (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: New Corrado (zedcorrado)*

fun with a photoshopped photoshop


----------



## kevwithoutacorrado (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: New Corrado (AudiVwMeister)*

nice jetta coupe.
The other thing I really really like about my corrado is that it did not go through phase after phase like most cars, what, the 5th generation jetta will be out soon. civics are on what? 7 generations? corrado? yeah, thats right, only on corrado, and there will never be another http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: New Corrado (vdubjb)*

Yeah, it's a great car and I want one too, but everytime I see a thread like this I can't help thinking "Get over it already, it's not gonna happen."


----------



## mtrainTurbo (Aug 16, 2000)

*Re: New Corrado (Son of a B...5er!)*

The COrrado is dead. Long live the Corrado.


----------



## a2a4raddo (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: New Corrado (kevwithoutacorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kevwithoutacorrado* »_nice jetta coupe.
The other thing I really really like about my corrado is that it did not go through phase after phase like most cars, what, the 5th generation jetta will be out soon. civics are on what? 7 generations? corrado? yeah, thats right, only on corrado, and there will never be another http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

actually the Corrado would be the 3rd and last generation. MK1 Scirocco, MK2 Scirocco, and the Scirocco's successor, Corrado. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by a2a4raddo at 3:57 AM 6-9-2003_


----------



## AudiVwMeister (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: New Corrado (a2a4raddo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2a4raddo* »_
actually the Corrado would be the 3rd and last generation. MK1 Scirocco, MK2 Scirocco, and the Scirocco's successor, Corrado. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by a2a4raddo at 3:57 AM 6-9-2003_

well then wouldn't technically the karmann ghia be the first gen. and the scirocco being its successor, and the 914 being almost the vw successor?


----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: New Corrado (AudiVwMeister)*

Not really, though the Karmann-Ghia was similar in spirit (take a VW sedan, add an Italian-styled, Karmann-built body).


----------



## AudiVwMeister (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: New Corrado (AKADriver)*

were the scirocco's built at the karrman factory?


----------



## zedcorrado (Jul 23, 2001)

*Re: New Corrado (AudiVwMeister)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AudiVwMeister* »_were the scirocco's built at the karrman factory?

yes...
the corrado is indeed a bit of a scirocco successor but dont forget that in europe the 2 models were availible concurrently for 2 or 3 years.


----------



## a2a4raddo (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: New Corrado (zedcorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zedcorrado* »_
yes...
the corrado is indeed a bit of a scirocco successor but dont forget that in europe the 2 models were availible concurrently for 2 or 3 years.

thats true, sometimes manufacturers faze out the old model like this. or even bring it back(i.e. Porsche 924 S) which was sold in 87-88 along side its successor..the 944.


----------



## zedcorrado (Jul 23, 2001)

*Re: New Corrado (a2a4raddo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2a4raddo* »_
thats true, sometimes manufacturers faze out the old model like this. or even bring it back(i.e. Porsche 924 S) which was sold in 87-88 along side its successor..the 944.

True, true...the Corrado was definately meant to take ove the Scirocco...I have a Herpa model set from VW that has the A1 Scirocco next to a Corrado. if you look at the body styles it is quite obvious. I only wish the set cam w/ a A2 Scirocco too....


----------



## kevwithoutacorrado (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: New Corrado (zedcorrado)*

So yeah, I'd say that the Corrado is its own line, replacing the older scirroco models.


----------



## Aw614 (May 9, 2001)

*Re: New Corrado (AKADriver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AKADriver* »_Not really, though the Karmann-Ghia was similar in spirit (take a VW sedan, add an Italian-styled, Karmann-built body).

Scirocco 1 was italian styled also as was the Rabbit and Dasher.


----------



## Seis (Apr 2, 2003)

*Re: New Corrado (zedcorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zedcorrado* »_
if you look at the body styles it is quite obvious.

























I don't see any family resemblance...


----------



## FastGTi (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: New Corrado (Seis)*

The Mk1s look especially familiar to Corrado owners


----------



## a2a4raddo (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: New Corrado (Seis)*

if you dont see family resemblance btwn the Corrado & Scirocco, i dont know what too tell yah. even the MK1 GTi has "family resemblance" with the corrado.


----------



## kevwithoutacorrado (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: New Corrado (a2a4raddo)*

definately a resemblance, no denying that. I always felt that the corrado was a such a drastic change that it was more of a replacement of the scirocco than a new version. even in its early development was it ever called a new scirocco? (i dont know, im asking) I dont mind if it was actually intended to be the next scirocco, its still my favorite. but being that there is no different looking versio with the same name, makes it even better to me. MK1 roccos are sweet too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## a2a4raddo (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: New Corrado (kevwithoutacorrado)*

thats exactly the point...the Corrado is a replacment for the Scirocco, which makes it a new version, or successor...whatever you wish too call it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
MKIV gti is a new version(replacment for) of the MKIII Gti....


----------



## PsyberVW (Jul 10, 2000)

*Re: New Corrado (a2a4raddo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2a4raddo* »_thats exactly the point...the Corrado is a replacment for the Scirocco, which makes it a new version, or successor...whatever you wish too call it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
MKIV gti is a new version(replacment for) of the MKIII Gti....

MK III GTi is same 'Model' as MKIV GTi, just a different 'Model Year'.
The Scirroco and Corrado are two distinct 'Models'.


----------



## a2a4raddo (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: New Corrado (PsyberVW)*

regardless...the Corrado is the Sciroccos successor, as the MKIV is the MKIII's sucessor, as the (read: 2 distinct models) 944 is the 924 successor.


----------



## FastGTi (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: New Corrado (a2a4raddo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2a4raddo* »_regardless...the Corrado is the Scirocco successor, as the MKIV is the MKIII's sucessor, as the (read: 3 distinct models) 944 is the 924 successor.
 and 968 to the 944 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kevwithoutacorrado (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: New Corrado (a2a4raddo)*

Mk2 golf, mk3 golf, mk4 golf are all the same model. different generations.
say after the mk5 golf comes out, VW stops making the golf (just saying...) and come out with a new, radicaly revised hatchback called something else, its no longer a golf. maybe its successor, but it is no longer a golf. maybe a hatch, maybe very similar, but its not a golf anymore. even if its heritage was from 30 something years of golfs. thats what im saying about the corrado. but either way, again, i dont care. my corrado is mine. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## a2a4raddo (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: New Corrado (kevwithoutacorrado)*

you mean like the MK2 jetta Mk3 Jetta and Mk4 Jetta...or should i say Jetta, Vento and Bora? names change....Corrado=Scirocco's Successor. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Aw614 (May 9, 2001)

*Re: New Corrado (a2a4raddo)*

Heres a quote from my Car and Driver back in November 1992:
Production of the Volkswagen Scirocco has finally ended. The Golf-derived coupe first appeared in Europe in February 1974, before the Golf appeared, and went through two generations of production. Just under 800,00 of these coupes were built by Karmann, which also builds the Golf Cabriolet and the Corrado, the Scirocco's effective replacement.
In a quote from my 1988 VW&P said different when it first showed a Corrado, but I guess times change. Heres the quote:
The Corrado is not a replacement for the Scirocco. Rather, the new design will be a much more expensive car, perhaps approaching $30,000. 
Thats some of the quote. The other parts said about offfering the 16v GTI motor and a narrow angle V6.


----------



## kevwithoutacorrado (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: New Corrado (a2a4raddo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2a4raddo* »_Corrado=Scirocco's Successor. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Whosthatguy (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: New Corrado (kevwithoutacorrado)*

im not sure if this is a re-post but forgive me if it was... but i was surfing around on the net of course i was bored to death at work!








http://www.eurotuned.com/vw/new_corrado.htm
and i searched around to see if there was any post about the new corrado but looks like there was none... 
also it looked pchopped to me.... 


_Modified by Whosthatguy at 2:49 PM 6-14-2006_


----------



## MagnetoReluctance (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: New Corrado (Whosthatguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Whosthatguy* »_im not sure if this is a re-post but forgive me if it was... but i was surfing around on the net of course i was bored to death at work!

and i searched around to see if there was any post about the new corrado but looks like there was none... 
*also it looked pchopped to me.... * 

_Modified by Whosthatguy at 2:49 PM 6-14-2006_
 
Really - ya don't think


----------



## Meaney (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: New Corrado (rossi46)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rossi46* »_While we're on the subject, can someone explain to me how the Corrado has gotten God-like status from VW fans? Because I just don't get it. An E30 M3, yes, but what exactly made the C sooo great?

Ever drive one? An unmuddled Corrado SLC has the fit, finish, and handling that is still rivaled by many new cars. They were the complete package. I'd take one over any E30 or E36 any day of the week, including the OVERRATED M models.


----------



## Vroom (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: New Corrado (Whosthatguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Whosthatguy* »_im not sure if this is a re-post but forgive me if it was... but i was surfing around on the net of course i was bored to death at work!

OMG you must have been bored to resurrect a *3 year old *thread!


----------



## Golgo-13 (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: New Corrado (Vroom)*

Damn. 2003. A good year.


----------

